

Audio: Chris Matthieu of Tropo on PhonoSDK and Telephony apps - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/2052257896/episode-0-4-1-telephony-with-chris-matthieu

======
johndyer
PhonoSDK FTW !!!!

